# 2015 Cages You've Made



## Blue eyes

Since we already have a thread with 2014 cages, it's time to start with the new Year.


So let's see your cages!!

As usual, let's keep discussion to a minimum. 
It would be great to have this thread be loaded with photos, not with chatting. ​
Those of you who posted their cage pictures during the last days of December on the 2014 thread, please DO post again here.








(maybe an moderator can lock the 2014 cages thread and redirect new ones here)


----------



## taylerhill

My husband made this cage for Einstein. It has an upper level bed with a ramp to access it as well. I plan on staining the outside this spring. I cover the front at night and during bad weather with the blanket that is on top.


----------



## Liung

Literally finished this one just now  it's been a long time in the making. Originally it was just a 4'x8' enclosure with a concrete floor. Now look! 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420867796.692183.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420867859.592036.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420867886.803942.jpg


-NIC condo with carpet-covered shelves, with a spinning hay ball on the top floor,
-Big, permanently open cage lined with woven timothy mats and filled with (kiln-fired pine, which removes the harmful aromatic chemicals) shavings, and a hideaway box (that has a fleecy pet bed inside) attached,
-two litter boxes, one a lipped cat litter and the other a DIY enclosed litterbox from a storage bin, both lined with newspaper, filled with shavings, and topped with hay,
-enough toys and chewables to play a hidden object game
-soft pile carpet for their tender footsies

And I try to, once a day for at least an hour, open it up so they can have full run of the basement.  

(And speaking of which, they are directly below a vent, I have a space heater running, and there is a broad spectrum light hanging above them on a timer to supplement the weak sunlight from the tiny basement windows. Environmental controls are part of a good enclosure!)

(And by a long time in the making I mean 8 years. Though this enclosure began more like 6 years ago, they lived elsewhere before that.)


----------



## Chewy-de-Lionhead

Here's my little guys cage. We call it Chewy Manor. Posting before and afters.











And he's loving it. He stays in it at night mostly. 






And this is the bunny mansion my son built for his little guy. It is huge! LOL






We both liked the idea of re-purposing furniture for their cages. He used Plexiglass and drilled lots of holes in the glass and I used the wire.


----------



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1423499067.872024.jpg


I made this cage setup for my two bunnies Blossom & Elvis (they live at the bottom) and my guinea pigs live in the top two levels! &#9786;&#65039;&#128151;&#128149;


----------



## xxbunnylover

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1424647692.448460.jpg


----------



## xxbunnylover

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1424647747.330282.jpg
get out


----------



## Blue eyes

^^^ Just so you know, there is a thread dedicated to allowing members to show photos of their cages. 

:bunny24 I would encourage your to post your photos there:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?p=1056866#post1056866


----------



## Azerane

Blue eyes said:


> ^^^ Just so you know, there is a thread dedicated to allowing members to show photos of their cages.
> 
> :bunny24 I would encourage your to post your photos there:
> 
> http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?p=1056866#post1056866



I just merged the threads in the yearly cage one, though it turned out a little odd due to some of the posts in the other cage thread being older than the 2015 cage one. Nevermind.

Here's Bandit's cage, the same as I built in September last year (blue box and cardboard box are swapped, and there's coroplast behind the litter tray), but he still loves it


----------



## BrittsBunny

I love the idea of repurposing furniture into rabbit hutches! Adorable!

Also, AwesomeBunnyBlossom did you use a non-toxic paint for your critters? Just curious because I would be interested in knowing for potential future projects. You're setup is too cute


----------



## BunnyBabyboo

Harley Binoo and Moos cage at our new house. This is just temporary as I want to make Moos cage have levels but I am not sure how I am going to do that just yet. Binoo is going blind in both eyes so I figured levels would not be a good idea for them(Harley and Binoo are bonded). Binoo and Harleys cage is 2 grids by 4 grids but I am considering making it 3 by 4. This will do for now as we are just settling in to the new place. :3


----------



## Jskittle

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425530091.377128.jpg


----------



## Balletdancer08

Here is my two spoiled boys condo. As you can see, they like to use the wheel as a bit of a hammock too.&#128515; View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425840440.892684.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425840456.646765.jpg


----------



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom

Balletdancer08 said:


> Here is my two spoiled boys condo. As you can see, they like to use the wheel as a bit of a hammock too.&#128515; View attachment 14391
> View attachment 14392




I like what you have done with their green tunnel! How did you attach it so it doesn't just fall down? &#128522;


----------



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom

Balletdancer08 said:


> Here is my two spoiled boys condo. As you can see, they like to use the wheel as a bit of a hammock too.&#128515; View attachment 14391
> View attachment 14392




I like what you have done with their green tunnel! How did you attach it so it doesn't just fall down? &#128522;


----------



## Balletdancer08

I wrapped some wire around it and then attached it to the cage.


----------



## PetersMummy

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1427060907.400369.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1427060926.396849.jpg


Not quite finished yet but here's Peters. Had so much inspiration from this group x


----------



## hamsterdance

Expanded Macy's pen after bonding her with Leo! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428300019.501998.jpg


----------



## BlancoBunBun

Our new home
Blanco and Talula's new home


----------



## Bunny-Benard

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1430034773.595047.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1430034789.863289.jpg

This is fudge, I'm trying to figure our how to give him a second floor in his area, any ideas?


----------



## Bville

Instead of a second floor, how about removing some of the clutter from his current pen so he has more room to run around? Does he really need 4 hidey houses?


----------



## rhianna

I didn't exactly make this cage but I hope I can still post it here. I bought an old used Bunny Abode condo for $100 from someone whose rabbits were not litter trained. The wood and floors were all stained and caked in dry calcium. It was gross. I don't have any before pictures handy but believe me, it looked like something you'd haul straight to the dump. I scraped off all of the caked on mess, vacuumed all the little nooks and crannies, and disinfected the whole thing before airing it out outside for a couple of days. It was still stained really bad so out came the pet safe paint and vinyl floor tiles. I painted the wood first, a nice bright blue to match my room. I think it turned out really good. Luckily the wood itself was in good solid shape still, so I didn't have to do any replacing. After the paint dried I measured and cut some vinyl peel and stick floor tiles (I cut them with an x-acto knife). The hole for the ramp was extremely difficult to do but I think it came out pretty good. I let the glue dry overnight and here is the final result. Pretty good for under $150 total.



















I had thought about doing an NIC condo but then this popped up on ebay and I jumped on it. It was a lot easier than building a whole thing from scratch and it looks 100x better than an NIC condo in my opinion. The bunnies are loving it! It houses two lionheads, Bear and Jean-Luc


----------



## kdrinkwater

this is where my two 10 week old bunnies live. they have the cage area and then a separate area outside the cage that they have access to when we are with them. comments and suggestions appreciated in the housing/environment folder. thank you.


----------



## minimoomin

This is the cage I finished last week.
Made from an old dresser, not quite finished, and in the process of cleaning so sorry for the mess &#128522;

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1442033816.757708.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1442033841.278918.jpg


----------



## Blue eyes

^^ A few years back, I made a similar type cage. This was made from an old kitchen oven cabinet. The door is only closed at night.


----------



## hamsterdance

Chloe and oscars new pen!  View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1448429785.146833.jpg


----------



## hamsterdance

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1448430360.397216.jpg

Macy and Leo's new pen!


----------



## Nethersnow

All hand made 

View attachment 1448462672122.jpg


----------



## flemishwhite

I scanned through all the three pages of this post. I saw all the cages and all the hutches. For about 11 years, my rabbit Bunny lived in our house. She never spent a moment in a cage or a hutch for these 11 years. She had perfect litter box manners. There were some chewing incidents in the beginning, and some pee marking incidents for the first 4 weeks she was turned loose in the house. well, Ok, Ok, some other incidents. We had a leather couch, maybe cost $1000 or more , and Bunny chewed a hole in it. We weren't upset, we just covered up the hole with a pillow! 
.......
About Bunny's litter box behaviors. She really loved to go outside in her latter years and me or my wife would always be with her...never to leave her alone outside. After a 1/2 hour or so outside, we'd bring her inside and the first thing she often did was run to her litter box...I think that she would not poop or pee outside the house...only in her litter box...what absolute litter box training!.


----------



## Blue eyes

With free range bunnies, it's usually a good idea to have a "home base" cage or area. I think bunnies benefit from knowing they have an area that is theirs alone -- a sanctuary, if you will. 

When my rabbits go into their cage, they know that they will never be disturbed in that cage. It is their privacy zone or safe zone. We won't even pet them when they are in their space. Even if it is just a small area, I believe it is beneficial for them to have an area all to themselves. 

Here is a sample of a home-base area where the door is never closed. 

@Flemishwhite: how cute that your bunny wouldn't even potty outside! One of our past rabbits enjoyed romps in the backyard. We would just shake the food box to get him scurrying back inside.


----------



## MaryAnne

Not quite finished but here is Jez's new 'crib'. The cubes actually integrate with the built-in bookshelf so he can lay on the lower shelves. I'm not sure what I want to do with the top. I thought I might like to be able to open it but now I think two two-cube french doors might be better. 

MA


----------



## Watermelons

I think Blue Eyes should make our 2016 page since shes done it for the last how many years..... [emoji14] Tradition!!


----------



## Blue eyes

Watermelons said:


> I think Blue Eyes should make our 2016 page since shes done it for the last how many years..... [emoji14] Tradition!!


 
Will do!:wiggle


----------



## Watermelons

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=85838

Let us all join in on the new thread.

This topic, as all the previous ones, will be great learning opportunities for other rabbit owners.


----------

